# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Bekkenbodemspieren probleem

## Nickyrik

Ben eigenlijk op zoek naar mensen/ervaringen wat betreft bekkenbodemspieren die totaal geen activiteit meer hebben. Mijn grootste vraag is eigenlijk of deze aandoening kan voortkomen uit het Cauda Equina syndroom. Heb namelijk ernstige rugproblemen. Er is een deel van mijn rug en nek vastgezet, d.m.v. spondylodeses. Er zijn verschillende zenuwen onverstelbaar kapot, heb daardoor paraparese met daarnaast links een ernstige klapvoet. Door de druk van het vastgezette lumbale deel van de rug instabiele S.I. gewrichten daarbij gekregen. 
Enne.. o ja, ben volledig (elek.) rolstoelafhankelijk.

Nu blijkt ook dat mijn bekkenbodemspieren totaal geen activiteit hebben waardoor ik urinerententie heb. Wat betekent dat ik niet goed uitplas en daardoor regelmatig blaasonstekingen. 

Groet,
Nicky  :Wink:

----------


## Sefi

Het lijkt mij dat het wel met elkaar te maken heeft. Volgens mij is het een bekend voorkomend verschijnsel dat de bekkenbodemspieren hun werk niet meer verrichten. Tenminste... ik heb het vaker gehoord/gelezen. Niet meer kunnen poepen en plassen enzo.

----------


## Wicky73

Hallo Nicky,

Ik heb zelf ook last van de bekkenbodemspier, alleen is bij mij het probleem dat ik zelf erg gehaast ben, en dan nog geen eens zo zeer in mn doen en laten maar ook van binnen in mn lichaam.
Ik trek namelijk de hele tijd (onbewust) mn bek.bodemspier in of op waardoor deze dus ook niet meer super functioneert.
Dit uit zich in als ik geplast heb dat ik ten alle tijde nog wat na druppel, mijn spier sluit dus na het plassen niet meer goed.
Ik heb hier wel wat oefeningen voor gekregen alleen heb dit nog geen resultaat opgeleverd, maar moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik dit ook niet lang en goed heb doorgezet.
Ik wil dus alleen maar zeggen dat het ook door andere omstandigheden kan komen.

----------

